# Members Funny Pictures 2 in 2023



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2022)

Post anything you find funny!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 30, 2022)

How is it that we have a Funny Pictures 2 in 2023 and it's still 2022 on my planet?

To me, that just seems a little funny or maybe I'm just behind the times?

What's next, "What are you listening to in 2025 #3"?


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2022)

Farrah Nuff said:


> How is it that we have a Funny Pictures 2 in 2023 and it's still 2022 on my planet?
> 
> To me, that just seems a little funny or maybe I'm just behind the times?


I'll get back to you in 2 days


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 30, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> I'll get back to you in 2 days


You think like some other prolific poster, or so it seems it seems.
Still, it's a great way to keep your profile picture and name seen
for at least a whole year.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2022)

Farrah Nuff said:


> You think like some other prolific poster, or so it seems it seems.
> Still, it's a great way to keep your profile picture and name seen
> for at least a whole year.


I'll be changing my profile photo before then.lol


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 30, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> I'll be changing my profile photo before then.lol


But your name will still be under whatever picture you use.
And I predict that that thread will last all through 2023.

Look at this thread - In Memory of Tom 86 Poster #1


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2022)

Farrah Nuff said:


> But your name will still be under whatever picture you use.
> And I predict that that thread will last all through 2023.
> 
> Look at this thread - In Memory of Tom 86 Poster #1


Did he pass away?


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 30, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> Did he pass away?


I dunno but he seems to have passed away from posting here.
I know he had health issues at one point but he was last seen
March 13th, this year. He was pretty prolific before then it seems.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 30, 2022)

Hey, before I'm deluged with hate posts, it's humor, you know, funny stuff?  Meow!


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 30, 2022)

"I'm sorry" and "I apologize", mean the same thing.
_Unless they're being said at a funeral.  _


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 30, 2022)

They say there’s a person capable of murder in every friendship group.
I suspected it was Dave, so I killed him before he could cause any harm.​


----------



## Paladin1950 (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 31, 2022)

For ye of little faith! Yes, we  too!


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 31, 2022)

Diet utensils


----------



## Paladin1950 (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## debodun (Jan 1, 2023)

Pink Biz said:


> Diet utensils
> 
> View attachment 259855


I'd just use my hands.


----------



## debodun (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Bella (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## debodun (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 2, 2023)

A Zonkey; Zebra father and Donkey mother


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 2, 2023)

*“Found this in my grandpa’s closet. What is it?”










Answer: "It’s to pick up sugar cubes."
*


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 2, 2023)

Farrah Nuff said:


> How is it that we have a Funny Pictures 2 in 2023 and it's still 2022 on my planet?
> 
> To me, that just seems a little funny or maybe I'm just behind the times?
> 
> What's next, "What are you listening to in 2025 #3"?





Farrah Nuff said:


> You think like some other prolific poster, or so it seems it seems.
> Still, it's a great way to keep your profile picture and name seen
> for at least a whole year.


Not sure who appointed you Hall Monitor but please give it a rest.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Jan 2, 2023)

Buckeye said:


> Not sure who appointed you Hall Monitor but please give it a rest.


It was Chuck U Farley and it’s too bad about your cornflakes


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 2, 2023)

Farrah Nuff said:


> It was Chuck U Farley and it’s too bad about your cornflakes


Thanks! This tells us all what we need to know


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## debodun (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## rasmusjc (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## debodun (Jan 2, 2023)

That goes for New York, too.


----------



## Paladin1950 (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Tish (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## NorthernLight (Jan 2, 2023)

debodun said:


> That goes for New York, too.
> 
> View attachment 260292


Yes, I was amazed when I took a bus through New York State (the western part). That's exactly what it looked like!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## timoc (Jan 3, 2023)

debodun said:


> View attachment 260218


"Erm, 'oo are yoo lookin' at?  I was born this way, one head and eight legs, I never know if I'm going backwards or forwards.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Jan 3, 2023)

debodun said:


> That goes for New York, too.
> 
> View attachment 260292


I used to live in Manhattan and Brooklyn, and now live in upstate New York, so to me, both pictures are what New York looks like.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## debodun (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Jan 3, 2023)

Ted Cassidy and Jackie Coogan


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## OldFeller (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## OldFeller (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## debodun (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## -Oy- (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## OldFeller (Jan 4, 2023)

But the real culprit is Fake Gnus....


----------



## Paladin1950 (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Mizmo (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Mizmo (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## debodun (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Tish (Jan 5, 2023)

*Speed Boxing   *


----------



## -Oy- (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Bella (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 6, 2023)

RadishRose said:


> *“Found this in my grandpa’s closet. What is it?”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They were super duper sugar cubes if so.


----------



## -Oy- (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## -Oy- (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Tish (Jan 6, 2023)

*Not Drunk!  *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Tish (Saturday at 1:31 PM)




----------



## Pink Biz (Saturday at 5:09 PM)




----------



## Bella (Saturday at 6:08 PM)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Saturday at 8:26 PM)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Saturday at 8:27 PM)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sunday at 1:05 AM)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sunday at 1:06 AM)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sunday at 3:49 AM)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Sunday at 4:18 AM)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Sunday at 4:18 AM)




----------



## Pappy (Sunday at 5:16 AM)




----------



## Supernatural (Sunday at 10:02 AM)

I do virtual cross-stitch to relax. I was looking at coffee cups and found this one. I'd love to add this one to my unique coffee cup collection LOL!


----------



## Tish (Sunday at 1:34 PM)




----------



## Pappy (Sunday at 1:47 PM)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sunday at 2:16 PM)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Sunday at 8:48 PM)

Remembering the girl groups- *The Angels*


----------



## Paladin1950 (Sunday at 8:49 PM)

*The Chiffons
*


----------



## Bella (Sunday at 9:21 PM)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sunday at 11:39 PM)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sunday at 11:39 PM)




----------



## Tish (Monday at 12:47 PM)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Monday at 1:45 PM)

*The Crystals*


----------



## Paladin1950 (Monday at 1:47 PM)

*The Dixie Cups*


----------



## Pappy (Monday at 1:59 PM)




----------



## Pink Biz (Monday at 2:51 PM)




----------



## Pappy (Monday at 4:18 PM)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Tuesday at 5:33 AM)

*The Marvelettes *


----------



## Paladin1950 (Tuesday at 5:35 AM)

*The Shangri-Las *


----------



## Paco Dennis (Tuesday at 6:04 AM)




----------



## Pink Biz (Tuesday at 9:09 AM)




----------



## win231 (Tuesday at 4:13 PM)




----------



## RadishRose (Tuesday at 8:20 PM)




----------



## RadishRose (Tuesday at 8:23 PM)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Tuesday at 8:24 PM)

*The Toys*


----------



## Paladin1950 (Tuesday at 8:26 PM)

*The Shirelles*


----------



## Tish (Tuesday at 8:59 PM)

Paco Dennis said:


>


Come to mama baby.


----------



## Tish (Tuesday at 9:01 PM)




----------



## Bella (Wednesday at 3:58 AM)




----------



## Pappy (Wednesday at 4:55 AM)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Wednesday at 5:49 AM)

*The Supremes*


----------



## Paladin1950 (Wednesday at 5:49 AM)




----------



## Pink Biz (Wednesday at 8:51 AM)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Wednesday at 10:02 AM)

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 261616


I shitzu not!


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Wednesday at 10:03 AM)

Cure for blindness?​


----------



## Tish (Wednesday at 2:06 PM)




----------



## -Oy- (Wednesday at 2:32 PM)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Wednesday at 2:48 PM)

**


----------



## Paladin1950 (Wednesday at 2:49 PM)




----------



## Pappy (Wednesday at 5:02 PM)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Wednesday at 7:57 PM)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Wednesday at 7:58 PM)




----------



## Disgustedman (Wednesday at 8:05 PM)

Paladin1950 said:


> View attachment 261920


I remember watching "Get Smart" and then watching SNL (When it was funny) and they'd have Buck Henry on several times (running joke) and for years we wondered who he was.

Then we were bored and watching "Get Smart' and there's "Buck Henry" as the co-creator and writer for the show!


----------



## Pappy (Yesterday at 5:05 AM)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Yesterday at 6:04 AM)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Yesterday at 6:04 AM)




----------



## Pappy (Yesterday at 7:09 AM)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Yesterday at 10:47 AM)




----------



## Sassycakes (Yesterday at 11:10 AM)




----------



## Tish (Yesterday at 1:17 PM)




----------



## Marie5656 (Yesterday at 1:39 PM)




----------



## Marie5656 (Yesterday at 1:40 PM)

Tish said:


> View attachment 262065I



I remember reading an article about "famous meme people" They mentioned this little girl. She was amazed about the number of memes using her picture. She loved it


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Yesterday at 2:06 PM)

Only in the South!!


----------



## hawkdon (Yesterday at 2:16 PM)

Heck ya, where is it, I'm on my way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paladin1950 (Yesterday at 2:46 PM)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Yesterday at 2:47 PM)




----------



## Flarbalard (Yesterday at 4:14 PM)

.


----------



## Pappy (Yesterday at 4:27 PM)




----------



## Pink Biz (Yesterday at 5:11 PM)




----------



## Bella (Yesterday at 6:28 PM)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Yesterday at 8:48 PM)




----------



## Pappy (Today at 4:50 AM)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Today at 6:05 AM)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Today at 6:05 AM)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Today at 6:10 AM)




----------



## Pink Biz (Today at 11:01 AM)




----------



## Tish (Today at 1:35 PM)

Marie5656 said:


> I remember reading an article about "famous meme people" They mentioned this little girl. She was amazed about the number of memes using her picture. She loved it


Wow, that is awesome.


----------



## Tish (Today at 1:39 PM)

Flarbalard said:


> .View attachment 262104


----------



## Tish (Today at 1:39 PM)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Today at 2:30 PM)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Today at 2:31 PM)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Today at 2:53 PM)




----------

